# Emerald Coast Scuba (Destin) Charity Event



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

Come out for a great time on November 12th, from 10:00-2:00 at Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin! Music, Food, Free Scuba Diving in our 14 foot heated pool, auctions, gear sales, and so much more going on! This is an annual Charity Event for Healing Paws for Warriors and Bright Horizons Scuba Diving. See flyer for more information.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice Will be there


----------

